#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Дзогчен-общину обозвали сектой...

## Грег

По рассказам очевидца...

Где-то в мае (недавно) по одному из местных телевизионных каналов Днепропетровска, была показана передача, в которой выступал некий психолог. Он показал листовку с надписью "Дзогчен" и фотографией ННР и сказал нечто следующее - "- Вот, образуется новая секта...".

Днепропетровцы, осторожнее, вас уже заклеймили  :Wink: .

----------


## Legba

А почему *новая*-то?! :EEK!:

----------

Fat (24.05.2010), Дондог (08.04.2011), Этэйла (25.05.2010)

----------


## Грег

> А почему *новая*-то?!


В Днепропетровске, насколько я понимаю, община образовалась не так давно.
И. Берхин лекции приезжал читать в апреле.
Поэтому, для Днепропетровска секта новая.

----------


## куру хунг

Собаки лают , караван идёт.
 Есть такая поговорка.

----------

Alert (25.05.2010), Бхусуку (12.02.2017), Джигме (25.05.2010), Этэйла (25.05.2010), Юндрун Топден (24.05.2010)

----------


## Грег

Что видели и слышали очевидцы, то передаю. Более ничего.

----------


## Legba

Ну а чего, собственно говоря "обозвали".

А. Л. Дворкин: «секта — это закрытая религиозная группа, противопоставляющая себя основной культурообразующей религиозной общине (или основным общинам) страны или региона»

Не поспоришь - с этой точки зрения - еще какая секта. :Big Grin:

----------

Denli (24.05.2010), Вангчен (26.05.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ну а чего, собственно говоря "обозвали".
> 
> А. Л. Дворкин: «секта — это закрытая религиозная группа, противопоставляющая себя основной культурообразующей религиозной общине (или основным общинам) страны или региона»
> 
> Не поспоришь - с этой точки зрения - еще какая секта.


Чего ж не поспоришь-то? На фразе "Дзогчен - не религия" в общем-то весь спор и заканчивается. Раз не религия, то какой может быть разговор о сектах?

----------


## Legba

> Чего ж не поспоришь-то? На фразе "Дзогчен - не религия" в общем-то весь спор и заканчивается. Раз не религия, то какой может быть разговор о сектах?


Это Вы бросьте. У Дворкина и "Цептер", и "Гербалайф" - секты.  :Confused: 
Кроме того - если взять определение Брокгауза:
"Религия - организованное поклонение высшим силам. Религия не только представляет собою веру в существование высших сил, но устанавливает особые отношения к этим силам: она есть, следовательно, известная деятельность воли, направленная к этим силам".
Ганапуджу делали? Значит "поклонялись высшим силам". :Cool:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (25.05.2010), Kamal (23.05.2011), Pavel (29.05.2010), Вангчен (26.05.2010), Дондог (08.04.2011)

----------


## Грег

> Ну а чего, собственно говоря "обозвали".
> ...


Думал как тему назвать так, чтобы в поисковиках,  к примеру, не вылезало "Дз-н - секта".  :Smilie: 

"Назвали" - как-то официально, типа на офиц. уровне назвали.
Выбрал - "обозвали".

----------

Дондог (08.04.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Это Вы бросьте. У Дворкина и "Цептер", и "Гербалайф" - секты. 
> Кроме того - если взять определение Брокгауза:
> "Религия - организованное поклонение высшим силам. Религия не только представляет собою веру в существование высших сил, но устанавливает особые отношения к этим силам: она есть, следовательно, известная деятельность воли, направленная к этим силам".
> Ганапуджу делали? Значит "поклонялись высшим силам".


А, то есть все-таки поспорим?  :Big Grin:  Так каким я там высшим силам поклоняюсь во время ганапуджи, растворив все в белом А?  :Smilie:  Записываем: "поклоняются ничту и считают ничто высшей силой." Кстати, а Президент или Верховный суд, они высшие силы? По Конституции, таки да.

----------

Бхусуку (12.02.2017)

----------


## Майя П

надо рано утром умиротворение сделать..., на Лхамо... :Cool:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> "Назвали" - как-то официально, типа на офиц. уровне назвали. Выбрал - "обозвали".


Квалифицировали, определили, применили термин.  :Smilie: ))))

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> надо рано утром умиротворение сделать..., на Лхамо...


Думаете на сикологов подействует?  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Записываем: "поклоняются ничту и считают ничто высшей силой."


Да-да, именно так...




> Дырники
>  Они и утверждают, что ныне, по нужде, за неимением освященных икон, нужно только поклоняться на восток. А так как в зимнее время и в ночное время выходить на молитву вне дома не всегда удобно, равно как и по ночам и зимой на восток открывать окно для моления тоже не всегда удобно, а через стену и сквозь окна молиться на восток они почитают грехом, то они обыкновенно делают на восточной стене дыру и, когда нужно, ототкнув затычку дыры, молятся в нее на восток. *За это прочие старообрядцы и прозвали их "дырниками", или "дыромоляями", или "щельниками".* Последователи этой секты существуют в разных местах, но в самом незначительном количестве.

----------

Дондог (08.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А почему *новая*-то?!


Потому что *старая секта - это РПЦ МП!*

----------

Бхусуку (12.02.2017), Вова Л. (24.05.2010), Дондог (08.04.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> Думаете на сикологов подействует?


так они сами ДЕМОНЫ  :Big Grin: , ну может на Ваджрапани или Махакалу

----------


## Гьямцо

> Чего ж не поспоришь-то? На фразе "Дзогчен - не религия" в общем-то весь спор и заканчивается. Раз не религия, то какой может быть разговор о сектах?


Послушайте, ну вы же сами пишете в графе традиция «Дзогчен ЧННР», и все понимают, что имеется в виду вовсе не учение Дзогчен. Имеется в виду именно школа Дзогчен (ну, или если не нравится "школа", то не знаю – например, "мегапроект ННР"). 
Никто же не смешивает собственно христианство с общиной пятидесятников. Так и у учеников ННР нет и не может быть никого копирайта на Дзогчен. 
Так что сам по себе Дзогчен, может, и не религия. Так же как сосредоточение или нравственность, - это тоже не религия. Но говорить о том, что мегапроект ННР  это не религия, по меньшей мере странно.

----------

Pavel (29.05.2010), лесник (30.12.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.05.2010)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Но говорить о том, что мегапроект ННР  это не религия, по меньшей мере странно.


Он его (этот мегапроект) именно так и позиционирует?

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Послушайте, ну вы же сами пишете в графе традиция «Дзогчен ЧННР», и все понимают, что имеется в виду вовсе не учение Дзогчен. Имеется в виду именно школа Дзогчен (ну, или если не нравится "школа", то не знаю – например, "мегапроект ННР"). 
> Никто же не смешивает собственно христианство с общиной пятидесятников. Так и у учеников ННР нет и не может быть никого копирайта на Дзогчен. 
> Так что сам по себе Дзогчен, может, и не религия. Так же как сосредоточение или нравственность, - это тоже не религия. Но говорить о том, что мегапроект ННР  это не религия, по меньшей мере странно.


я бы даже сказал, что "мегапроект ЧННР" для некоторых его участников - религия. В учениях Ринпоче признаков религиозности, традиционализма я не наблюдал. Скорее наоборот.

----------


## Гьямцо

> Он его (этот мегапроект) именно так и позиционирует?


Наверное, это не ко мне вопрос. Судя по словам о том, что «Дзогчен – это не философия, не религиозная доктрина…», то может быть и не так. Но в этих словах  идет речь именно об учении Дзогчен. А мы сейчас говорим о школе (или назовите как-то по-другому) Дзогчен. О той системе, которая была основана в конце XX века ННР, и к сегодняшнему дню так заявила о себе, что многих заставила потесниться.
Кроме того, если вы утверждаете, что Дзогчен это-де не религия, то, как обычно встает вопрос о его взаимоотношениях с буддизмом. Буддизм, на минуточку, это все же религия. А Дзогчен, по вашему - нет. 
Выводы делайте сами.

----------


## Грег

> Наверное, это не ко мне вопрос.


Хм... А к кому?
Разве не вы об этом заговорили?



> ... А мы сейчас говорим о школе (или назовите как-то по-другому) Дзогчен.


Какая ещё школа? Это вы её школой называете, а не мы о ней говорим.  :Smilie: 
Нет никакой школы. Есть общность (кружок по интересам), в которой каждый интересующийся может получить нужные ему знания и общаться с "единомышленниками" и в которой все эти знания могут сохраниться и в будущем.
 :Confused:  



> Кроме того, если вы утверждаете, что Дзогчен это-де не религия, то, как обычно встает вопрос о его взаимоотношениях с буддизмом. Буддизм, на минуточку, это все же религия. А Дзогчен, по вашему - нет. 
> Выводы делайте сами.


Я так утверждаю?  :Smilie: 
Я бы сказал так: Буддизм - в том числе и религия.
Основатель Буддизма - Будда Шакьямуни, не создавал религию, он всю свою жизнь давал учения, ведущие к прекращению страданий. Чисто практические.

----------


## Грег

Кстати, ННР объяснял почему он назвал общину именно "Дзогчен-община", а не, к примеру, "Буддийская община". Этот вопрос ему задавал Далай лама.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Послушайте, ну вы же сами пишете в графе традиция «Дзогчен ЧННР», и все понимают, что имеется в виду вовсе не учение Дзогчен. Имеется в виду именно школа Дзогчен (ну, или если не нравится "школа", то не знаю – например, "мегапроект ННР").


Может быть я Вас шокирую, но такая подпись читается как "Учение Дзогчен в передаче Чогьяла Намкая Норбу Ринпоче". Т.е. указание на Учителя, от которого я получил передачу. Где Вы в этом видите религию - мне неведомо

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

Есть ощущение, что собравшимся не о чем поговорить..

----------

Артем Тараненко (24.05.2010), Бхусуку (12.02.2017), Иван Денисов (24.05.2010), куру хунг (24.05.2010), Маша_ла (26.05.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.05.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А мы сейчас говорим о школе (или назовите как-то по-другому) Дзогчен. О той системе, которая была основана в конце XX века ННР, и к сегодняшнему дню так заявила о себе, что многих заставила потесниться.


Это называется не "школа Дзогчен", а "линия передачи". До этого держателем линии был Учитель Ринпоче Чангчуб Дордже и это было далеко не в конце ХХ века. Ну и вообще это очень длинная история.  :Smilie: 




> Буддизм, на минуточку, это все же религия. А Дзогчен, по вашему - нет.


Правда парадокс.  :Smilie:  Но на самом деле сам Ринпоче не раз говорил о том, что Дзогчен можно отнести к буддизму с очень большой натяжкой

----------

Pavel (29.05.2010), Леонид Ш (25.05.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

*В моем понимании*, сектантство - это когда ты попадаешь в общину, делающую из тебя асоциальную личность себе на пользу. В ходе этого процесса, все свои деньги (и деньги родственников) ты планомерно отдаешь в секту, отказываешься от родни, которая не принимает твои взгляды... люди из секты становятся для тебя важнее родителей, и т.д. 

Дзогчен-община же, как мне кажется, наиболее _социальна_ из всех будд. общин. Нас учат работать с обстоятельствами (если живешь в социуме - живи в социуме и учись тут практиковать). Не провоцируй соседей своими громкими песнопениями. Не проповедуй Дзогчен другим - уважай их взгляды. Люби и уважай своих родителей, как бы они ни относились к Учению. И так далее... 

Посему, никогда не соглашусь с тем, что ДО есть секта. 
Хотя обидно, что, услышав такое, могут по незнанию "вздрогнуть" люди, знающие меня.

----------

лесник (30.12.2011), Ната (25.05.2010)

----------


## Legba

2 Aniezka
Собственно, Вы и продемонстрировали суть проблемы.
Есть масса *личных* пониманий слова "секта", большинство из которых не совпадает ни со словарным определением, ни с чем либо другим. И на этой шаткой основе начинаются споры. Имеет, наверное, смысл говорить что ДО - секта/не секта аппелируя к пониманию этого термина заявляющим. 
Иначе, с тем же успехом, можно сказать: "По моему секта, это когда ходят в белом балахоне и убивают негров. В ДО ничего такого нет, поэтому ДО - не секта".



> Кстати, ННР объяснял почему он назвал общину именно "Дзогчен-община", а не, к примеру, "Буддийская община". Этот вопрос ему задавал Далай лама.


Очень интересно. Можете процитировать?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Очень интересно. Можете процитировать?


Если назвать её "Буддийская", это отсечёт от учения людей других вероисповеданий. Да тех же бонцев, ведь у них есть своя линия передачи Дзогчен.

----------


## Аньезка

> Уполномоченный по правам человека в России Владимир Лукин:
> 
> « 	…Судебная палата по информационным спорам при президенте РФ, рассматривая жалобу религиозной организации на применение СМИ термина «секта», *признала неоправданное его использование фактом нарушения журналистской этики*, поскольку *«в законодательстве Российской Федерации не существует такого понятия, как „секта“*. В то же время данный термин в силу сложившихся в обществе представлений несет безусловно негативную смысловую нагрузку, и, употребляя его, журналисты могут оскорбить чувства верующих».
> 
> Что же до государственных и муниципальных служащих, то, согласно федеральным законам «О государственной гражданской службе в Российской Федерации» и «Об основах муниципальной службы в Российской Федерации», им *прямо запрещено своими действиями формировать заведомо отрицательное (или иное) отношение к той или иной религиозной организации и они должны в своих словах и поступках демонстрировать нейтральную, равноудаленную позицию в отношении всех законно действующих религиозных объединений*. Каждое из религиозных объединений имеет только ему свойственное самоназвание, и чиновник обязан и по закону, и по совести во взаимоотношениях с ними пользоваться им.
> 
> Таким образом, официальная позиция, переписка и деятельность государства в сфере правообеспечения принципов свободы совести должны быть свободны от несвойственных и не закрепленных в нормативно-правовых документах терминов и понятий[23].


Источник

----------

Pavel (29.05.2010), Вова Л. (24.05.2010)

----------


## Грег

Днепропетровск на (в) Украине.  :Wink:

----------

Артем Тараненко (24.05.2010)

----------


## Гьямцо

> Какая ещё школа? Это вы её школой называете, а не мы о ней говорим. 
> Нет никакой школы. Есть общность (кружок по интересам), в которой каждый интересующийся может получить нужные ему знания и общаться с "единомышленниками" и в которой все эти знания могут сохраниться и в будущем.


Это не школа? Допустим. Но тогда придется объяснить, чем таким особенным школа (или назовите по-другому) Дзогчен отличается от других школ тибетского буддизма, что ее нельзя назвать «школой». Только тем, что о ее существовании не объявлено официально? Ну, возможно, это только вопрос времени.
А пока что вы перечислили архетипические признаки именно школы и заявили, что это не школа. Вообще, понятия «Дзогчен» - «учение ННР»; «Дзогчен-община» - «практики Дзогчен» и пр. (желающие могут продолжить) уже настолько слились воедино в сознании некоторых людей, что когда начинаешь говорить о том, что это все же немного разные вещи, то люди даже не могут понять, о чем речь. Это печально.




> Будда Шакьямуни, не создавал религию, он всю свою жизнь давал учения, ведущие к прекращению страданий. Чисто практические


Да, вы уже не первый раз об этом пишете. Правда, остается вопрос, делается ли упор на этом в практике Дзогчен, раз уж тут о нем зашла речь. Но это к слову.

Пы. Сы. На всякий случай: я вовсе не считаю Дзогчен-общину сектой, боже упаси. Думаю, подавляющее число членов ДО занимается все же *буддизмом*, и причисляет себя именно к этой *религии*. А школу Дзогчен многие люди считают именно отдельной школой. И, по-видимому, не случайно.
Просто когда и учение Гараба Дордже, и люди, его практикующие, и деятельность ННР, и община, и много чего еще называется одним и тем же словом, то постоянно возникает путаница.

----------

лесник (25.05.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Кто как обзывается, тот сам так и называется :P

----------

Евгений Грейт (24.05.2010), Майя П (24.05.2010)

----------


## Майя П

в 2006 году на Пудже долгой жизни, его святейшество Далай-лама, рассказывал про ламу, который при слове "дзогчен" - плакал...., фантастическая реализация...

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Это не школа? ....
> А школу Дзогчен многие люди считают именно отдельной школой.


་Есть такое, как Ати-йога. А ЧННР и его ученики это община.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Это не школа? Допустим. Но тогда придется объяснить, чем таким особенным школа (или назовите по-другому) Дзогчен отличается от других школ тибетского буддизма, что ее нельзя назвать «школой».


А, простите, где Вы слышали о "школе Дзогчен"? Учение Дзогчен в школе Ньингма знаю, учение Дзогчен в школе Кагью знаю, а школы Дзогчен не знаю.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А школу Дзогчен многие люди считают именно отдельной школой. И, по-видимому, не случайно.


Знаете ли, от того, что некоторые люди считают буддизм сатанизмом мало что меняется.

----------


## Аньезка

У многих, активно дающих учения на Западе, лам есть своей общины, которые можно было бы назвать "сектой".

Amitabha Foundation Аянга Ринпоче
Ригпа Согьяла Ринпоче
Шамбала Чогьяма Трунгпы

----------

Дондог (08.04.2011)

----------


## Грег

> Это не школа? Допустим. Но тогда придется объяснить, чем таким особенным школа (или назовите по-другому) Дзогчен отличается от других школ тибетского буддизма, что ее нельзя назвать «школой».


Нет такой школы - "Дзогчен". Есть одна их колесниц в классификации школы Нингма - Ати-йога (Дзогчен). Отличается от других колесниц тем же, чем отличаются друг от друга все остальные колесницы - методами достижения результата и воззрением.  :Smilie: 



> А пока что вы перечислили архетипические признаки именно школы и заявили, что это не школа.


Это не школа.  :Smilie:  Не знаю уже как объяснить, красноречия не хватает.




> Вообще, понятия «Дзогчен» - «учение ННР»; «Дзогчен-община» - «практики Дзогчен» и пр. (желающие могут продолжить) уже настолько слились воедино в сознании некоторых людей,


ННР одним из первых начал давать Дзогчен на западе. Уже более 30 лет постоянно даёт учения. За это время община разрослась. Я думаю, это неудивительно - всё-таки 30 лет уже. А в последние годы, вообще, практически каждый месяц (а то и по нескольку раз в месяц) какое-нибудь учение даёт по всему миру.
Много усилий - много результатов.



> что когда начинаешь говорить о том, что это все же немного разные вещи, то люди даже не могут понять, о чем речь. Это печально.


Ну а при чём здесь Дзогчен община? Мало ли какие тараканы у кого в головах.  :Smilie: 
Может стоит хоть немного попытаться разобраться?  :Smilie: 



> Да, вы уже не первый раз об этом пишете. Правда, остается вопрос, делается ли упор на этом в практике Дзогчен, раз уж тут о нем зашла речь. Но это к слову.


Не совсем понимаю сути вопроса. Согласно школе Нингма, учение подразделяется на 9 колесниц (каждая из них - полноценный путь). И, соответственно, в каждой колеснице делается упор именно на практики, соответствующие этой колеснице. Дзогчен (или Ати-йога) - одна из этих колесниц.



> Пы. Сы. На всякий случай: я вовсе не считаю Дзогчен-общину сектой, боже упаси. Думаю, подавляющее число членов ДО занимается все же *буддизмом*, и причисляет себя именно к этой *религии*.


Да, Дзогчен даётся в рамках буддийского учения.
Но линия Дзогчен есть и в Боне.



> А школу Дзогчен многие люди считают именно отдельной школой. И, по-видимому, не случайно.


Это от непонимания. Так работает ум обычного человека - ему всегда нужно всё классифицировать, разделить и обозвать своим словом. Вот как раз тут и кроется сектарность.
И, я думаю, не стоит основываться на мнении "многих людей", это не показатель. Надо, ИМХО, не людские мнения слушать, а слушать "основателя", как он это позиционирует.



> Просто когда и учение Гараба Дордже, и люди, его практикующие, и деятельность ННР, и община, и много чего еще называется одним и тем же словом, то постоянно возникает путаница.


Значит, нужно разобраться с этим вопросом, раз есть путаница.  :Wink: 

Дзогчен - это состояние ума.
Дзогчен - это учение.
Дзогчен - это путь.

Дзогчен - это Основа, Путь и Плод.
 :Wink: 

Всё это объясняется у учителей дающих знания Дзогчен.
Нужно просто внимательно слушать и читать. Не только ННР, есть книги и других учителей. Есть учения других учителей.



> и причисляет себя именно к этой *религии*


А вот это уже другой, более глобальный вопрос - чем считать Буддизм.
Далай лама на такой вопрос рекомендует отвечать - Буддизм - это учение о взаимозависимости.
В одном док. фильме он сказал (почти дословно) - "- Если вас будут спрашивать, что такое Буддизм, отвечайте - это учение о взаимозависимости".
Далай лама говорил именно *УЧЕНИЕ*, а не *РЕЛИГИЯ*.

----------

Марица (16.06.2010)

----------


## Legba

> Это неудивительно. ННР первым начал давать Дзогчен на западе. Уже более 30 лет назад. У него очень много учеников.


Мне кажется, это немного смелое заявление. А Дуджом Ринпоче, а Дильго Кенце Ринпоче, а Чагдуд Тулку Ринпоче - уже не в счет?

----------

Артем Тараненко (24.05.2010), Вангчен (26.05.2010), Дондог (08.04.2011)

----------


## Грег

> Мне кажется, это немного смелое заявление. А Дуджом Ринпоче, а Дильго Кенце Ринпоче, а Чагдуд Тулку Ринпоче - уже не в счет?


вообще-то, хотел написать - один из первых  :Wink:  исправлю.

----------


## Кузьмич

> в 2006 году на Пудже долгой жизни, его святейшество Далай-лама, рассказывал про ламу, который при слове "дзогчен" - плакал...., фантастическая реализация...


И в чем тут реализация чего ?

----------

Дондог (08.04.2011), лесник (25.05.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> И в чем тут реализация чего ?


Наверно подразумевалась глубина понимания ценности Учения. Такое понимание просто так не появляется.

----------

Дондог (08.04.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Правда парадокс.  Но на самом деле сам Ринпоче не раз говорил о том, что Дзогчен можно отнести к буддизму с очень большой натяжкой


Это многое объясняет. А можно цитату?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Я, конечно, с удовольствием переслушаю учения Ринпоче, но, поймите меня правильно, 2 часа на 5 дней - это 10 часов каждого учения.  :Smilie:  Я к тому, что к завтрему не обещаю.  :Smilie:

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Я, конечно, с удовольствием переслушаю учения Ринпоче, но, поймите меня правильно, 2 часа на 5 дней - это 10 часов каждого учения.  Я к тому, что к завтрему не обещаю.


Я думал, это из доступной печатной информации, например из книг ННР. Хотя все равно интересно, в каком контексте было сказано, что дзогчен можно отнести к буддизму с большой натяжкой.

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Мне кажется, это немного смелое заявление. А Дуджом Ринпоче, а Дильго Кенце Ринпоче, а Чагдуд Тулку Ринпоче - уже не в счет?


А когда они Дзогчен передавали в виде прямого введения? Что-то я такового не припомню у Чагдуда Тулку, например. Что касается Дуджома Ринпоче, то небезызвестный Джим Валби, проучившись у того 10 лет, от него ушёл по причине того, что тот Дзогчен не передавал. Про Дильго Кенце Ринпоче в этом плане ничего не знаю.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Хотя все равно интересно, в каком контексте было сказано, что дзогчен можно отнести к буддизму с большой натяжкой.


Ну странно, что такой вопрос у Вас встает, если в каждой трансляции Ринпоче говорит о том, что в Учении Дзогчен предполагается отсутствие любых ограничений, включая религиозные. Опять же, если Вы вспомните 3 завета Гараба Дордже, то там нет указания на: "Веруй в Господа нашего Будду", а стоят несколько иные указания.  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (25.05.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.05.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Ну странно, что такой вопрос у Вас встает, если в каждой трансляции Ринпоче говорит о том, что в Учении Дзогчен предполагается отсутствие любых ограничений, включая религиозные. Опять же, если Вы вспомните 3 завета Гараба Дордже, то там нет указания на: "Веруй в Господа нашего Будду", а стоят несколько иные указания.


Я не слушал ни одной трансляции ЧННР и не знаю заветов Гараба Дордже, по той простой причине, что у меня традиция чань  :Smilie:  Но книги ЧННР читал, для общего развития в году 2001-м, не помню правда там такого.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Я не слушал ни одной трансляции ЧННР и не знаю заветов Гараба Дордже, по той простой причине, что у меня традиция чань  Но книги ЧННР читал, для *общего развития* в году 2001-м, не помню правда там такого.


* общего развития* не произошло - надо читать дальше

----------

Артем Тараненко (25.05.2010), Дондог (08.04.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> * общего развития* не произошло - надо читать дальше


Дальше - это уже не будет общим развитием, а специальным изучением. У меня есть, что изучать специально, на годы вперед. Так, что я спрашиваю здесь. 

Собственно, если то, что практикуют в ДО не буддизм и не позиционируется как буддизм, то у меня и вопросов больше нет. Если Артем Тараненко конечно не ошибся, и ЧННР действительно сказал: "что Дзогчен можно отнести к буддизму с очень большой натяжкой". У меня были непонятки по поводу соотношения того, что говорят последователи ЧННР и Дхармы Будды, но выясняется, что их учитель и не позиционирует свое учение как буддизм, и считает его лишь подобным или близким по духу буддизму. После этого, естественно все мои непонятки, чудесным образом саморастворяются  :Smilie:  Спасибо Артему Тараненко, за приведенную цитату, я собственно, никогда и не считал учение ЧННР буддизмом, но теперь я узнал, что и сам отец-основатель ДО его таковым не считает, что для меня стало новостью.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Собственно, если то, что практикуют в ДО не буддизм и не позиционируется как буддизм, ...


Позиционируется.
Дзогчен передаётся в рамках буддийского учения. Проверить учение на "буддисковость" очень просто - есть 4 признака (или как там они называются).
Но Дзогчен выходит за пределы любого учения,  в том числе и буддийского (но и имеет все признаки принадлежности к буддийскому учению  :Wink: )
Речь как раз о том, что его нельзя назвать "только буддийским". 
Дзогчен - это состояние ума, а оно не может принадлежать только буддистам  :Smilie: .



> но выясняется, что их учитель и не позиционирует свое учение как буддизм, и считает его лишь подобным или близким по духу буддизму.


Такого "их учитель" не говорил.




> я собственно, никогда и не считал учение ЧННР буддизмом, но теперь я узнал, что и сам отец-основатель ДО его таковым не считает, что для меня стало новостью.


См. выше. Так "отец-основатель ДО" никогда не говорил. Вы ничего пока ещё не узнали.

----------

Марица (16.06.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я не слушал ни одной трансляции ЧННР и не знаю заветов Гараба Дордже, по той простой причине, что у меня традиция чань  Но книги ЧННР читал, для общего развития в году 2001-м, не помню правда там такого.


Ну тогда смысл выискивания цитат? К тому же странно, что Вы читали книги Ринпоче и так и не вынесли из них хотя бы определения что такое Учение Дзогчен.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> и считает его лишь подобным или близким по духу буддизму


Вы делаете очень странные выводы.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я вообще не вижу тут проблемы, ну назвали так назвали... я однажды видел книжку питерского центра Гуру Падмасамбхавы, так эти ребята так и написали у себя на логотипе - Nyingma Sect Community =) долго я смеялся.

Собственно вопрос решается тем что говорите, мы буддисты и все тут, а к буддистам претензий нет. Или вам нравится противопоставлять себя другим.
Вот мы "Местная Религиозная Организация Буддийская Дзогчен Община Традиции Ньингма "Палбарлинг".
Ринпоче как говорит, живете в относительных обстоятельствах, так умейте подстроить их под себя.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (25.05.2010)

----------


## Ersh

2 WOLF - настоятельно прошу прекратить холивар.

----------


## Гьялцен

Что-то непонятно становится. Тараненко утверждает, что дзогчен- это не буддизм, а Грег говорит, что дзогчен передается в рамках буддийского Учения.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

А чего тут непонятного? С позиции школы сутры буддизм есть все, что давал Будда Шакьямуни. Будда Шакьямуни не давал в измерении людей ни тантрических практик, ни, тем более, Учения Дзогчен. Следовательно, с позиции школы сутры все, что не слово Будды Шакьямуни - не буддизм, включая традицию Кагью-Ньингма.

По-хорошему сутра Праджняпарамиты тоже не буддизм, так как там ни слова Будды нет. 

Далее, Дзогчен - это не буддизм, Дзогчен это состояние.  :Big Grin:  Учение Дзогчен присутствует в буддийских и бонских школах и весьма относительно связано с Буддой Шакьямуни. Оно связано с буддизмом, но буддизмом в классическом понимании ее назвать неможно. Чего тут непонятного - не понимаю.

----------

Kamal (23.05.2011), Raudex (25.05.2010)

----------


## Legba

> А когда они Дзогчен передавали в виде прямого введения? Что-то я такового не припомню у Чагдуда Тулку, например. Что касается Дуджома Ринпоче, то небезызвестный Джим Валби, проучившись у того 10 лет, от него ушёл по причине того, что тот Дзогчен не передавал. Про Дильго Кенце Ринпоче в этом плане ничего не знаю.


Даты я Вам, конечно же, не назову.
В "Чагдуд Гомпа" порядок простой (был при жизни Ринпоче, да и сейчас, вроде, остается) - сделал Нендро (обычно Дуджом Терсар), выполнил определенное количество практики Йидама - и пожалуйста, выдают тебе прямое ознакомление. В своих комментариях на Нендро Чагдуд Тулку достаточно четко обозначил свою позицию - он считает, что не выполнив Нендро получать прямое ознакомление бессмысленно. 
Примерно той же позиции придерживались Дуджом Ринпоче и Дильго Кенце Ринпоче. Прямое ознакомление, как Вы знаете, по традиции дается не более чем трем ученикам одновременно. Так уж оно было заведено - ничего не поделаешь. 
Что касается - 10 лет... Так хоть 30. Если это твой Гуру, он может сказать тебе всю жизнь простираться - и так и следует делать. Потому что он - твой Гуру. А если ты его своим Гуру НЕ считаешь - странно надеяться получить от него прямое ознакомление, не правда ли? 

Современные Учителя весьма добры к нам. Нам не надо воровать жратву и невест, прыгать с крыши или строить дома. У нас не появляется на спине гнойных ран, для которых бы нам выдали мешок- попонку. Нам даже не устанавливают серьезного прейскуранта на ванги, как это делал Ра Лоцзава.
Так что если всего-то и просят, что немного попрактиковать, ИМХО следует почитать за счастье. Тем более, мне кажется странной идея практиковать под руководством Гуру, мнению которого о собственных способностях ты не доверяешь. 

- Тренер, можно я буду поднимать штангу 200 кг.
 - Слушай, ты заработаешь грыжу. Давай начнем с 50 кг.
- Ах так! Нет уж, я пойду к другому тренеру. Хорошему. Он мне разрешит.

 :Cool:

----------

Denli (25.05.2010), Jambal Dorje (27.05.2010), Kamal (23.05.2011), Karma Sherab (11.07.2010), Артем Тараненко (25.05.2010), Вангчен (26.05.2010), Джигме (25.05.2010), Дондог (08.04.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (25.05.2010), Марица (16.06.2010), Маша_ла (26.05.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

ИМХО.

1. Дзогчен-это буддизм, т.е. учение дзогчен включает в себя(объясняет) все уровни Буддадхармы.
 2.Дзогчен-это не буддизм, т. к. в нём имеются утверждения, с точки зрения обычной логики противоречашие ряду общебуддиских постулатов.
3.Буддизм-это и дзогчен и недзогчен.
4.Дзогчен-это и буддизм и небудизм.

 Все 4 утверждения верны.

Только, что б это понять нужно не философствовать, а попробовать попрактиковать(и соответственно непредвзято изучить все буддисткие колесницы).
 По другому не получится.

 Вспомним, что Махаяне утверждаеться, что Будда нам оставил 84000 наставлений.
 В Ати-йоге утверждается, что во Вселенной существует 6 400 000 наставлений для ЖС о природе ума. И только совсем небольшая часть из них доступна в этой точке Вселенной и в это время.

 Я вот сомневаюсь очень, что даже в самых близких для нас измерениях,в 6 локах Мира Желаний, Будда Шакьямуни(равно, как и другие Будды), доносил своё Освобождающее Учение в виде Учения о 4 Бл. истинах.
 Обитателям мира богов(дэвов)-это совершенно пустые слова, по определению(особо 1-ая БИ).
 Да и асурам разговоры о боддичитте, довольно быстро б надоели.
 И т .д.

 А если вообразить, сколько невообразимо много во Вселенной форм существования ЖС,
 о которых мы вообразить даже не сможем, то легко прийти к мнению, что учение Шакьямуни о 4 БИ, 8-ом Пути, едва ли могут быть универсальными для всей обитаемой вселенной.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (25.05.2010)

----------


## Dron

> Далее, Дзогчен - это не буддизм, Дзогчен это состояние.


Ну да, тогда буддизм - это не буддизм, буддизм это состояние - махамудры, Дзогчена, нирваны, в общем :Big Grin: 

есть дхарма как текст и дхарма как состояние ума, кроме этого никакого буддизма нет.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> буддизм это состояние - махамудры, Дзогчена, нирваны, в общем


Матчасть подтяните.  :Cool:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А цари Сучандра и Индрабхути, получившие Калачакру и Гухьясамаджу уже не люди?


Люди. Предполагаю бханте Топпер прояснит правильное воззрение на тайные проявления Будды.  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ...
> По-хорошему сутра Праджняпарамиты тоже не буддизм, так как там ни слова Будды нет. 
> ...


Сутры праджняпарамиты также входят в сутраяну(/бодхисаттваяну) (на то они собственно и сутры), поэтому буддизм.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (25.05.2010)

----------


## Legba

> Сутры праджняпарамиты также входят в сутраяну(/бодхисаттваяну) (на то они собственно и сутры), поэтому буддизм.


НЕ с точки зрения Тхеравады, сорри.

----------

Raudex (08.07.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> НЕ с точки зрения Тхеравады, сорри.


Конечно, но тхеравада не обладает монополией на сутру, причём тут она.

----------

Дондог (08.04.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Конечно, но тхеравада не обладает монополией на сутру, причём тут она.


А. Перечитал сообщение Артема - Вы правы. Кстати, его замечание по поводу Праджняпарамиты - по любому не вполне верно, так как в тексте говорится - "тогда Шарипутра *побуждаемый силой Будды*..."

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (26.05.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Сутры праджняпарамиты также входят в сутраяну(/бодхисаттваяну) (на то они собственно и сутры), поэтому буддизм.


Оговорочка. В сутры Махаяны.  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А. Перечитал сообщение Артема - Вы правы. Кстати, его замечание по поводу Праджняпарамиты - по любому не вполне верно, так как в тексте говорится - "тогда Шарипутра *побуждаемый силой Будды*..."


Это так, но не Будда.  :Smilie: 

Кстати, судя по "спасибу" Топпера я ж таки не ошибся.  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

:Smilie:

----------


## Raudex

> А что, Вы лично считаете Сутры Праджняпарамиты и Тантры - Учением Будды?


Божаупаси!

----------


## Топпер

Напоминаю, что здесь раздел тибетского буддизма.

----------

Andrei Besedin (26.05.2010), Дондог (08.04.2011), Марица (16.06.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Напоминаю, что здесь раздел тибетского буддизма.


Готичненько  :Big Grin:

----------

Дондог (08.04.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Готичненько


И самое время. А то Артём ещё страниц через пять перейдёт в Тхераваду. : ))

ШУТКА.

----------

Дондог (08.04.2011)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> В "Чагдуд Гомпа" порядок простой (был при жизни Ринпоче, да и сейчас, вроде, остается) - сделал Нендро (обычно Дуджом Терсар), выполнил определенное количество практики Йидама - и пожалуйста, выдают тебе прямое ознакомление. В своих комментариях на Нендро Чагдуд Тулку достаточно четко обозначил свою позицию - он считает, что не выполнив Нендро получать прямое ознакомление бессмысленно. 
> Примерно той же позиции придерживались Дуджом Ринпоче и Дильго Кенце Ринпоче. Прямое ознакомление, как Вы знаете, по традиции дается не более чем трем ученикам одновременно. Так уж оно было заведено - ничего не поделаешь.


Традиция-то оно конечно хорошо, но например, прямой ученик Дуджома Ринпоче - Гантенг Тулку Ринпоче, когда первый раз у нас в России был и передавал Кунзанг Гонду, то во время четвертого посвящения было проведено прямое ознакомление. И нендро назначил уже затем, желающим, и 10 тыс. для начала хотя бы. Значит возможно отходить от традиции?

А где в Трех Заветах Гараба Дорже упоминание о том, что чтобы получить прямое ознакомление - то сделайте перед этим нендро?

Помнится, как на одном из ретритов Намкай Норбу Ринпоче рассказывал историю - про то как одной пожилой женщине Дуджом Ринпоче сказал выполнять нендро.  А  ННР дал ей прямое ознакомление, и бабулька была счастлива,  по крайней мере она может выполнять гуру-йогу. Такой вот "нетрадиционный" подход.

----------

Артем Тараненко (25.05.2010), Дондог (08.04.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> Ну а чего, собственно говоря "обозвали".
> 
> А. Л. Дворкин: «секта — это закрытая религиозная группа, противопоставляющая себя основной культурообразующей религиозной общине (или основным общинам) страны или региона»
> 
> Не поспоришь - с этой точки зрения - еще какая секта.



Просто сей час слово секта приняло какое-то маргинальное значение.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> И самое время. А то Артём ещё страниц через пять перейдёт в Тхераваду. : ))


Не, я слишком ленив для этого.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Оговорочка. В сутры Махаяны.


Во первых просто сутры тогда нет получается, во вторых раздел тибетского буддизма, в третьих странно было бы если представитель ветви буддизма включающей махаянские сутры не принимал их.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Это так, но не Будда.


В корпус сутр праджняпарамиты входит очень много сутр, и если я не ошибаюсь есть и непосредственно сказанные Буддой (но точно не знаю, все не изучал  :Smilie:  ).

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Если кого-то в этой теме действительно интересует соотношение учения Дзогчен и буддийского учения, почему это учение связано с Буддой Шакьямуни, почему это не "еще одна буддийская школа", "что у них там с нендро" и так далее - то Чогьял Намкай Норбу объясняет это почти на каждой открытой трансляции. Либо на dvd-диске "Общее введение в Дзогчен" тоже есть объяснение. Диск доступен с русскими субтитрами.
А то в этой теме слишком много имхов ))

С пятницы будет трансляция открытого учения из Лондона по трем утверждениям Гараба Дордже, там об этом всем будет.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (26.05.2010), Артем Тараненко (26.05.2010), Марица (16.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.05.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Если кого-то в этой теме действительно интересует соотношение учения Дзогчен и буддийского учения, почему это учение связано с Буддой Шакьямуни, почему это не "еще одна буддийская школа", "что у них там с нендро" и так далее - то Чогьял Намкай Норбу объясняет это почти на каждой открытой трансляции. Либо на dvd-диске "Общее введение в Дзогчен" тоже есть объяснение. Диск доступен с русскими субтитрами.
> А то в этой теме слишком много имхов ))
> 
> С пятницы будет трансляция открытого учения из Лондона по трем утверждениям Гараба Дордже, там об этом всем будет.


Меня данная тема интерисует. Потому что из книг ННР, которые я читал можно сделать вывод, что Дзогчен вобщем-то не передавался Буддой Шакьямуни, что передача от Будды Шакьямуни в принципе не нужна и т.д. Потом на этом форуме кто-то написал (сейчас не помню кто, да это и не так важно), что ННР на одном из последних (в то время) учений говорил, что Гараб Дордже - эмманация Будды Шакьямуни (ссылок на книги не приодилось, поэтому не знаю, можно ли этой информации верить). Может ли кто-то прояснить, какова же все-таки позиция Намкхая Норбу Ринпоче по данному вопросу (в двух словах, без отсылок к dvd и трансляциям).

----------


## Грег

> ... я читал можно сделать вывод, что Дзогчен вобщем-то не передавался Буддой Шакьямуни, что передача от Будды Шакьямуни в принципе не нужна и т.д. ...


Обсуждалось уже - http://board.buddhist.ru/archive/index.php/t-4951.html

----------


## Dron

> До эры Будды Шакьямуни учения Дзогчена давались в нашей части Вселенной другими буддами, которых называют "Двенадцать Учителей Дзогчена". Будда Шакьямуни обычно считается четвертым учителем этой Великолепной Эпохи; великолепной потому, что за ее время должны появиться тысяча будд. И хотя в этом контексте Шакьямуни известен как четвертый учитель, в ряду учителей Дзогчена он является двенадцатым.
> 
>  В мире не могло быть учений Дзогчена без появления будды, поэтому мы должны считать Будду Шакьямуни одним из главных учителей, передававших эти учения. Он действительно давал учения Дзогчена, хотя и необычным образом





> Поэтому, когда мы слышим, что Дзогчен - аспект Ваджраяны - был передан через Гараба Дордже, мы должны знать, что в действительности его источником был Будда Шакьямуни в виде Ваджрасаттвы. И отсюда он был продолжен другими мастерами: сначала Гарабом Дордже, затем различными индийскими мастерами и, наконец, Падмасам-бхавой и Вималамитрой.


"Нарисованное радугой" Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче
http://www.aquarium.ru/misc/rainbow/02.htm

----------

Аньезка (26.05.2010), Артем Тараненко (26.05.2010), Джигме (30.05.2010)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> выполнил определенное количество практики Йидама - и пожалуйста, выдают тебе прямое ознакомление. ...


Это, грубо говоря, метод Махамудры. Это не метод Ати-йоги.
Непосредственно в Дзогчене нет практик йидама.

----------


## Грег

О! что нашёл -




> Когда после долгого упорства Будда уступил настойчивым просьбам своей тетки и мачехи Махапраджапати и принял в свой орден женщин, он предсказал, что его учение, которое иначе просуществовало бы тысячу лет, теперь устоит только пятьсот лет.


http://www.fictionbook.ru/author/rih...ne.html?page=1

Внимание! книга - 1911 года издания  :Smilie: 

Если верить пророчеству Будды, то чьим же учением мы через 2500 лет занимаемся?

PS. где-то на форуме обсуждались эти 500 лет, лет 5-6 назад.

----------


## Гьямцо

Ну, например, сосредоточение, или нравственность - это не буддизм, они выходят за рамки буддийского учения, но имеют отношение и к буддизму. Так что в этом плане (если кто-то не считает его буддизмом) ничего уникального в Дзогчене нет. 
А то, одной стороны говорится, что Дзогчен – это не-буддизм, потому что он есть и в традиции Бон. С другой еще недавно говорилось, что Бон – это буддизм, потому что в нем есть Дзогчен. «Логика» рулит…
Или, с одной стороны, говорится, что «это не школа, не тибетского, и не буддизма. Ни школ, ни религий». С другой, что «передается в рамках буддийского учения». Так что, если понадобится, скажем, что это буддизм. Но «с очень большой натяжкой». В общем, хоцу – вскоцу, не хоцу – не вскоцу…
Скажем так: Дзогчен – это техника, набор методов для работы с умом, который может использоваться в самых различных областях – и в буддизме, и не только. Очень хорошо. Но если этот метод корнями уходит в буддизм, его нужно признать буддийским, хотя бы по происхождению. А дальше он может использоваться где угодно. Почему же такого признания не происходит?
Но дело даже не в Дзогчене как таковом. В ДО, как известно, практикуют систему учений, передаваемую ННР. Возникает вопрос: обладает ли эта система, передаваемая ННР, достаточной степенью новизны, чтобы можно было говорить о ней как об отдельном направлении? Пожалуй  да, с этим вряд ли можно спорить. Поэтому и зашла речь об отдельной школе. Нет, говорят, это не школа. Но тогда что же? Вариантов немного. Видимо, речь идет о мегапроекте, который должен включать в себя и буддийские школы, да и небуддийские заодно. Нет ни эллина, ни иудея…
Наверное, в этом и заключается смысл ответа ННР на вопрос ЕСДЛ: 



> Если назвать её "Буддийская", это отсечёт от учения людей других вероисповеданий.

----------

Леонид Ш (26.05.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

Я спрашивал про точку зрения непостредственно Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. С одной стороны - Шакьямуни Дзогчену не учил, с другой - Гараб Дордже - его воплощение. И то и то (насколько я понимаю, со слов ННР). Вот и хотелось прояснить для себя позицию именно этого учителя - говорил ли ННР о том, что Гараб Дордже - эманация Шакьямуни и т.д.

----------


## Грег

> Я спрашивал про точку зрения непостредственно Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. С одной стороны - Шакьямуни Дзогчену не учил, с другой - Гараб Дордже - его воплощение. И то и то (насколько я понимаю, со слов ННР). Вот и хотелось прояснить для себя позицию именно этого учителя - говорил ли ННР о том, что Гараб Дордже - эманация Шакьямуни и т.д.


если вам нужен ответ в стиле да-нет - говорил.

----------

Вова Л. (26.05.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

> если вам нужен ответ в стиле да-нет - говорил.


Спасибо. Но это как-то связывалось с тем, что он говорил прежде на тему "Дзогчен и Будда Шакьямуни", что связь с Шакьямуни не нужна, Шакьямуни Дзогчен не учил и т.д. Для меня это выглядит, как противоречащие утверждения. Потому что иначе на вопросы относительно учил ли Будда Дзогчену можно было бы сразу ответить - учил, но в другом проявлении и все вопросы сразу бы отпали. А то несколько лет доказывалось, что он и не должен был учить, а потом - таки да, учил.

----------


## Грег

> Спасибо. Но это как-то связывалось с тем, что он говорил прежде на тему "Дзогчен и Будда Шакьямуни", что связь с Шакьямуни не нужна...


Непосредственно исторический Будда Шакьямуни не учил ни тантре, ни Дзогчену.



> Для меня это выглядит, как противоречащие утверждения. Потому что иначе на вопросы относительно учил ли Будда Дзогчену можно было бы сразу ответить - учил, но в другом проявлении и все вопросы сразу бы отпали.


Ваши рассуждения слишком привязаны к исторической личности Будды.
И во многих тантрах Будда не указан как источник.

Вот, к примеру, что говорил Игорь Берхин ещё 5 лет назад по этому поводу в теме http://board.buddhist.ru/archive/index.php/t-4951.html



> Как правило большинство тантр на Джамбудвипу людям приносили сиддхи из чистых земель. Но все было в рамках линии преемственности и мула-тантры, как известно, состоят из диалогов Бхагавана (будды) и тем кому он ее (тантру) излагал и дальше по цепочке.Верно. Но всегда ли в тантрах называется имя этого бхагавана? Буквально сегодня прочитал историю тантры Ямантаки на http://www.buddhistpilgrim.info/pages/hist/hist02.htm Там и в помине нет Будды Шакьямуни, в качестве источника называется Манджушри, а передано это было в древнейшие времена задолго до Шакьямуни. Это, к слову, тантра сарма. В тексте Хэваджра-тантры я тоже что-то не припомню имени Шакьямуни. А вот в некоторых тантрах дзогчен (Кунджед Гьялпо и Драталгьюр) он упомянут, хотя и не в качестве источника тантры.
> Вообще с тем, каким образом учения внутренних тантр нингма, включая дзогчен-атийогу, возводятся к Будде Шакьямуни, можно легко ознакомиться в предисловии Чатрала Ринпоче к "Кунсанг ламэй шалунг".

----------


## Вова Л.

> Непосредственно исторический Будда Шакьямуни не учил ни тантре, ни Дзогчену.
> 
> Ваши рассуждения слишком привязаны к исторической личности Будды.
> И во многих тантрах Будда не указан как источник.


Я это все понимаю - про то, что источник - не обязательно Шакьямуни и т.д. Мой вопрос касался исключительно позиции Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. Игорь Берхин в той теме, на которую вы сослались упоминал:



> Иногда в нингмапинских источниках говорится, что Гараб Дордже является "проявлением Будды Шакьямуни". Каков первоисточник этого утверждения и какой смысл в это вкладывается, я не знаю. ННР несколько раз высказывался по этому поводу, в частности во время последней трансляции, но дословно я не помню.


Интересно, как он по этому поводу высказывался - было ли какое-то расширеное объяснение.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Но дело даже не в Дзогчене как таковом. В ДО, как известно, практикуют систему учений, передаваемую ННР. Возникает вопрос: обладает ли эта система, передаваемая ННР, достаточной степенью новизны, чтобы можно было говорить о ней как об отдельном направлении? Пожалуй  да, с этим вряд ли можно спорить.


Ринпоче учит Ати-йоге. Какое новое направление? вы вообще о чем?

----------


## Грег

> ... С другой еще недавно говорилось, что Бон – это буддизм, потому что в нем есть Дзогчен. «Логика» рулит…


Не совсем, ИМХО, так. Тут дело не в Дзогчене.
Бон - не Буддизм, ибо источник Буддизма (как учения) - это Будда Шакьямуни (в этом плане и Шакьямуни не буддист  :Smilie: ). Будда учил Дхарме.
Бон же существовал и до Шакьямуни, у него другой источник.
Другое дело, что в настоящее время, в бонских монастырях учат тому же, чему учати в буддийских. По сути, дают те же самые знания, включая методику и трактаты (насколько я знаю).
ИМХО - Будизм - это Дхарма. Дхарма - это не только Буддизм. Так бы я сказал

И Далай лама называл Бон 5-й школой. Не буддийской! школой. Странно назвать учение, существовавшее в добуддийские времена, буддийским  :Smilie: .

----------


## Грег

Нет необходимости ничего включать или исключать.
Мегапроект был у Трисонг Децена по внедрению Буддизма в Тибет.  :Smilie: 



> Наверное, в этом и заключается смысл ответа ННР на вопрос ЕСДЛ:


Смысл  ответа ННР на вопрос ЕСДЛ, в том, что у Дзогчена нет таких ограничений. ВООБЩЕ НИКАКИХ ОГРАНИЧЕНИЙ! Ни на название, ни на принадлежность.

----------

Марица (16.06.2010)

----------


## Грег

> Нет, говорят, это не школа.


Ну почему нужно обязательно всё куда-нидь запихнуть и как-нидь назвать (обозвать)?
Дзогчен-община - ОБЩИНА! Она так и называется - ОБЩИНА. Это ОБЩНОСТЬ людей, объединённая общими интересами. Нет нужды общине от кого-то отделяться, выделяться, с кем-то объединяться или не объединяться, говорить - "ВОТ МЫ ТАКИЕ" или "ПОСМОТРИТЕ, МЫ, КАК РАЗ, НЕ ТАКИЕ КАК ЭТИ ИЛИ ТЕ". Нет у общины такой цели.
Община нужна только для того, чтобы она была. Для того, чтобы люди могли куда-то прийти, где-то получить учение. То место, где можно сохранить! учения.

----------

Марица (16.06.2010)

----------


## Legba

> Традиция-то оно конечно хорошо, но например, прямой ученик Дуджома Ринпоче - Гантенг Тулку Ринпоче, когда первый раз у нас в России был и передавал Кунзанг Гонду, то во время четвертого посвящения было проведено прямое ознакомление. И нендро назначил уже затем, желающим, и 10 тыс. для начала хотя бы. Значит возможно отходить от традиции?


Таак. Ну, во первых, четвертое посвящение - это и есть прямое введение в природу ума - всегда и у всех. Другой вопрос, что формально это может быть обставлено немного по разному - но суть именно в этом. Ну и да - те кто захотят следовать Гантенгу тулку - будут делать нендро. *Сначала* - 10000. Это чтобы вообще дальше заниматься, заметьте. Остальные - получат благословение - и то хорошо. Если же предполагать, что во время процедуры кто-то уже познал природу ума - так зачем ему недро? Трегчо-тогел и в путь. :Wink:  Отхода от традиции - в упор не вижу.




> А где в Трех Заветах Гараба Дорже упоминание о том, что чтобы получить прямое ознакомление - то сделайте перед этим нендро?


Да. Там говорится что нужно его *получить*, а не *побыть в том месте, где его проводят*. Улавливаете разницу? Некоторые, вроде меня, слишком тупы и отягощены дурной кармой, чтобы его получить. Вот и стараются. А другие, счастливчики, подобные лотосам утпала и дневным звездам - получают сразу. Сорадуюсь им.




> Помнится, как на одном из ретритов Намкай Норбу Ринпоче рассказывал историю - про то как одной пожилой женщине Дуджом Ринпоче сказал выполнять нендро.  А  ННР дал ей прямое ознакомление, и бабулька была счастлива,  по крайней мере она может выполнять гуру-йогу. Такой вот "нетрадиционный" подход.


Хм. Вообще говоря, в Нендро есть Гуру-Йога. Более того, в некотором смысле, там только Гуру Йога и есть. :Wink: 




> Вообще говоря, есть три разных способа представлять линию передачи:
> 1.	Принимая прибежище, учителей представляют друг над другом  . Над образом великого Оргена Ринпоче представляют всех учителей линии передачи дзогчена, одного над другим.
> 2.	Представляя Ваджрасаттву и повторяя его мантру, применяют «способ всеобъемлющей драгоценности»  . При этом Гуру Ваджрасаттва объемлет всех учителей линии передачи.
> 3.	Здесь, выполняя гуру-йогу, мы применяем способ, когда всех учителей представляют, как «толпу на площади»  . Все учителя линии передачи дзогчена, божества Трех Корней и океан связанных обетом охранителей Дхармы тесно окружают великого Оргена Ринпоче, как народ, столпившийся на рыночной площади.


"Кунсанг Ламе Шалунг"

Так что суть истории я не очень понял...

----------

Dondhup (27.05.2010)

----------


## Грег

> Хм. Вообще говоря, в Нендро есть Гуру-Йога. Более того, в некотором смысле, там только Гуру Йога и есть.
> ...


Гуру-йога есть во всех традициях.
Вот только Дзогчен начинается только после прямого ознакомления.

----------

Марица (16.06.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Таак. Ну, во первых, четвертое посвящение - это и есть прямое введение в природу ума - всегда и у всех. Другой вопрос, что формально это может быть обставлено немного по разному - но суть именно в этом. Ну и да - те кто захотят следовать Гантенгу тулку - будут делать нендро. *Сначала* - 10000. Это чтобы вообще дальше заниматься, заметьте. Остальные - получат благословение - и то хорошо. Если же предполагать, что во время процедуры кто-то уже познал природу ума - так зачем ему недро? Трегчо-тогел и в путь. Отхода от традиции - в упор не вижу.


Я все это прекрасно знаю. Только не всегда во время четвертого посвящения проводится прямое ознакомление. Неужели вы во всех вангах (вангчен) во время четвертого посвящения видели дзогченовское ознакомление с природой ума?
 Я не спрашивал про дальнейшее обучение у Гантенга Тулку Ринпоче, разговор не об этом. Просто я отвечал на ваше утверждение, что прямое введение дается после выполнения нендро или достаточного выполнения практики йидама и дескать это делается согласно традиции. Я как понимаю, возможно по своей ограниченности, что этот подход к прямому введению и обязательности нендро - на усмотрение самих отдельных Учителей.
Если не затруднит, скажите, пожалуйста - Когда появилось "традиционное" нендро в тибетских буддийских школах? Только без ссылок на истории отношений Миларепы и Марпы и пр.   :Smilie: 





> Да. Там говорится что нужно его *получить*, а не *побыть в том месте, где его проводят*. Улавливаете разницу? Некоторые, вроде меня, слишком тупы и отягощены дурной кармой, чтобы его получить. Вот и стараются. А другие, счастливчики, подобные лотосам утпала и дневным звездам - получают сразу. Сорадуюсь им.


Я тоже сорадуюсь. 
Предполагал почему-то, что  именно так и ответите.





> Хм. Вообще говоря, в Нендро есть Гуру-Йога. Более того, в некотором смысле, там только Гуру Йога и есть.


Да, там есть гуру-йога. Она есть и в садханах божеств  начиная с класса Маха- (Ануттарайоги) тантр.

----------

Марица (16.06.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Помнится, как на одном из ретритов Намкай Норбу Ринпоче рассказывал историю - про то как одной пожилой женщине Дуджом Ринпоче сказал выполнять нендро.  А  ННР дал ей прямое ознакомление, и бабулька была счастлива,  по крайней мере она может выполнять гуру-йогу. Такой вот "нетрадиционный" подход.


 Не совсем так это было.
 А точнее совсем не так.
 ННР рассказывал эту историю не менее 10 раз как мне кажется.
 Начнём с того, что в этой истории фигурировал дядечка, а не тётёчка.

 И дело было в Штатах. в давние ещё годы ННР, туда часто ездил с ретритами(80-е, 90-е годы).
 На ретритах он постоянно, год из года наблюдал одного пожилого человека, в очень плохой физической форме. Кажись с каким то признаками паралича.
 Он из года в год посешал учения ННР, и после лекций подходил, к нему , то ли благословения получить, то ли просто о своём здоровье посоветоваться.

 ННР предложил ему получить у него передачу на какую то практику, помогающую помочь преодолеть этот физический недуг. То ли Ваджрапани, то ли Гаруду, то ли Драгпура или Сингхамуку.
 На что старичок возражал, что его гуру (Дуджом Римпоче), не советовал ему получать и практиковать какие-либо учений от других учителей, пока он не закончит нёндро.
 А старичок , как выяснил Римпоче делал тлько простирания.

 На вопрос Римпоче, ну почему б ему , не попросить у самого Дуджома Римпоче, какую -нить оздоровительную практику, учитывая его плачевное физическое состояние.
 Старичок, так же отвечал, что де мне Гуру, сказал, пока нёндро не сделаешь, ни о каких других практиках, не может быть и речи.

 В очередной раз приехав в Штаты с Учением, ННР не заметил на своих лекциях пожилого человека.
 Он спросил:
 -Что с ним?
 Ему ответили :
-Помер. :Mad: 

 Вот такая грустная история о нёндро.

 ПЫ.СЫ. Убедительная просьба к последователям традиции Дуджом Терсар, попридержать спусковые крючки своих уже заряженных каломётов. :Wink: 
 История немного о другом. :Cry:

----------

Аньезка (26.05.2010), Джигме (28.05.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.05.2010)

----------


## Fritz

> Хм. Вообще говоря, в Нендро есть Гуру-Йога. Более того, в некотором смысле, там только Гуру Йога и есть.


А разве не наоборот? Вроде как гуру-йога и нёндо - отдельные вещи, только нёндо можно включать в гуру-йогу, нет?

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Не совсем так это было.
>  А точнее совсем не так.
>  ННР рассказывал эту историю не менее 10 раз как мне кажется.
>  Начнём с того, что в этой истории фигурировал дядечка, а не тётёчка.


Нее.  :Smilie:  Данная приведенная история именно про пожилую тётечку.




> И дело было в Штатах. в давние ещё годы ННР, туда часто ездил с ретритами(80-е, 90-е годы).
>  На ретритах он постоянно, год из года наблюдал одного пожилого человека, в очень плохой физической форме. Кажись с каким то признаками паралича.
>  Он из года в год посешал учения ННР, и после лекций подходил, к нему , то ли благословения получить, то ли просто о своём здоровье посоветоваться.
> 
>  ННР предложил ему получить у него передачу на какую то практику, помогающую помочь преодолеть этот физический недуг. То ли Ваджрапани, то ли Гаруду, то ли Драгпура или Сингхамуку.


Это уже другая история. У человека прогрессировал с каждым годом паралич. Но он все не решался  получить и делать практику Ваджрапани. Ну и исход известен.

Да суть-то не в этом.
На дворе 21 век и Намкай Норбу Ринпоче передает Учение согласно обстоятельствам людей. И мне думается, что это верный подход - Учение для человека, а не человек для Учения. Хотя все индивидуально, и поэтому не нужно гребсти всех под одну некую традиционную гребенку.

----------

Kamal (23.05.2011), Вангчен (01.06.2010), куру хунг (26.05.2010), Марица (16.06.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Непосредственно исторический Будда Шакьямуни не учил ни тантре, ни Дзогчену.


...в измерении людей.  :Smilie:  Про небеса Тушита не стоит забывать.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аким Иваныч

А разве Будда не учил царя Уддияны Индрабодхи Гухьясамадже-тантре?

----------


## Legba

Когда появилось традиционное нендро - я точно не знаю, хотя интересовался вопросом. Собственно говоря, вопрос сводится к тому, верите Вы, что терма были скрыты Гуру Ринпоче - или считаете их "новодельными" текстами. В первом случае - нендро стоит отнести ко времени Падмасамбхавы, правда ведь? :Wink: 
Во втором (хотя тогда возникает масса других вопросов) - наиболее ранний текст нендро - в Кхандро Нинтиг (если ничего не путаю). Это 14 век. Лонгчен Нинтиг - всего то 18 век - опять таки, если считать, что Джигме Лингпа его просто придумал. 
И да, безусловно, вообще все на усмотрение Учителей. Если Вы считаете Учителя компетентным - то и слушайтесь, какие вопросы. 
Каломет даже не расчехлял, заметьте.  :Cool:

----------

Аким Иваныч (26.05.2010), куру хунг (26.05.2010), Марица (16.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А разве Будда не учил царя Уддияны Индрабодхи Гухьясамадже-тантре?


Учил, блин. Но не в виде человека, а в виде проявления. Вопрос вроде бы был про Дзогчен, либо я пропустил что.

Насчет Будда ли Шакьямуни Гараб Дордже - я такого у Ринпоче не помню. Слышал много раз о том, что Будда Шакьямуни предсказывал приход Гуру Падмасамбхавы это точно помню.

----------


## Грег

> ...в измерении людей.  Про небеса Тушита не стоит забывать.


Ну... я, в общем-то, об этом и говорил. Мы же с вами не в Тушите находимся, а на вполне материальной для нас Земле.

----------


## Alekk

> Когда появилось традиционное нендро - я точно не знаю, хотя интересовался вопросом.


Практику Нендро в 11 веке принес Марпа из Индии в Тибет. Достаточно быстро эту практику взяли на вооружение почти все буддийские монастыри Тибета.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Практику Нендро в 11 веке принес Марпа из Индии в Тибет. Достаточно быстро эту практику взяли на вооружение почти все буддийские монастыри Тибета.


Нет, нендро составил в классическом виде ученик Гампопы Пхагмодру.

----------

Alekk (27.05.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> ....Каломет даже не расчехлял, заметьте.


Значит такой у вас все-таки имеется :Wink:   Лучше вы его вообще не используйте, а то из за таких вот перестрелок вонь идет на весь форум (и даже за его пределы). Ага?

----------


## Legba

> Значит такой у вас все-таки имеется


Он у меня встроенный, как и у всех.
Совсем не использовать - никак не могу, по мере сил регулирую направление. :Kiss:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я помню, Ринпоче говорил, что Гараб Дордже - эманация Будды Шакьямуни, но на самом деле это не так уж и важно, имхо.


ЕСДЛ тоже является эманацией Авалокитешвары. Но это действительно не важно.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.12.2011)

----------


## Гьямцо

> По-хорошему сутра Праджняпарамиты тоже не буддизм, так как там ни слова Будды нет.





> Сообщение от* Дима Чабунчин* 
> В последнем номере русскоязычной "The Mirror" есть статья на тему "Происхождение учения Дзогчен" (Выдержка из учения в Восточном Меригаре, Румыния, 2009 год), где Ринпоче объяснил, почему учение Дзогчен считается буддийским.


М-да, странно…  Во всяком случае в тибетском тексте Сутры Сердца слова Будды вообще-то есть, см., например http://dazan.spb.ru/library1/20/:

Тогда Благословенный вышел из самадхи и похвалил бодхисаттву-махасаттву Арья-Авалокитешвару: "Отлично! Отлично, сын семьи! Именно так, сын семьи, именно так, как показано тобой, следует осуществлять практику глубокой Праджняпарамиты на радость всем татхагатам и архатам"

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ну так это же не слова Будды.  :Smilie:  Имеется в виду, что не Будда давал учение. о чем и говорил Ринпоче

----------


## Гьямцо

1.	Сам Будда Шакьямуни присутствует при изложении сутры, это очень важный момент. Сутра излагается с его благословения.
2.	В сутре таки есть, присутствуют собственные слова Будды, так что говорить о том, "что там нет ни единого слова Будды" не приходится.
3.	Во многих комментариях к этой сутре говорится, что Авалокитешвара в данном случае – это эманация Будды.

----------

Dondhup (29.05.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (28.05.2010)

----------


## Грег

Попытаться понять слова Римпоче (именно его слова, а не переданные форумчанами) можно уже сейчас - с 28 мая по 1 июня идёт открытая трансляция (всего 2 часа в день) его ритрита "Введение в учение Дзогчен". Я думаю, интересующиеся смогут получить ответы на свои вопросы из его уст.

Расписание и инструкция по подключению:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=15374

Только в этой теме время по Москве указано неправильно. С Лондоном разница 3 часа, а не 2.

----------


## Dondhup

> Слова-то есть, но основную, скажем так, содержательную часть сутры составляют изречения Бодхисаттвы.


Насколько я понимаю Арья Авалокитешавара по сути Будда проявляющий себя в качестве Бодхисаттвы. Был ли Арья Авалокитешвара обычным живым существом как Будда Шакьямуни/?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> 28 мая по 1 июня идёт открытая трансляция (всего 2 часа в день)


4. 2 сессии

----------


## Александр Кириченко

> *В моем понимании*, сектантство - это когда ты попадаешь в общину, делающую из тебя асоциальную личность себе на пользу. В ходе этого процесса, все свои деньги (и деньги родственников) ты планомерно отдаешь в секту, отказываешься от родни, которая не принимает твои взгляды... люди из секты становятся для тебя важнее родителей, и т.д. 
> 
> Дзогчен-община же, как мне кажется, наиболее _социальна_ из всех будд. общин. Нас учат работать с обстоятельствами (если живешь в социуме - живи в социуме и учись тут практиковать). Не провоцируй соседей своими громкими песнопениями. Не проповедуй Дзогчен другим - уважай их взгляды. Люби и уважай своих родителей, как бы они ни относились к Учению. И так далее... 
> 
> Посему, никогда не соглашусь с тем, что ДО есть секта. 
> Хотя обидно, что, услышав такое, могут по незнанию "вздрогнуть" люди, знающие меня.



Заранее прошу прощения, если слова мои невольно заденут чувства верующих. Уверяю вас: в этом не было прямого намерения.

В отличие от ведущихся в этой теме схоластико-теологических дискуссий, вы  описали своё конкретное, доступное для простых смертных понимание учения Дзогчен, чем и заинтересовали меня. Мне хотелось бы, чтобы вы объяснили свою позицию подробнее. 




> В моем понимании, сектантство - это когда ты попадаешь в общину, делающую из тебя асоциальную личность себе на пользу.


Разве не становится менее социально адекватным человек, верующий в такие странные вещи, как перерождения, прошлые и будущие жизни, другие измерения и связь с ними, энергии, первоэлементы, защитники, тело света и пр. и пр. и пр.?




> В ходе этого процесса, все свои деньги (и деньги родственников) ты планомерно отдаешь в секту, отказываешься от родни, которая не принимает твои взгляды... люди из секты становятся для тебя важнее родителей, и т.д.


Ну не все, конечно, но отдавать деньги придётся: за учение, на содержание общины, на покупку земли, строительство недвижимости и пр. и пр. И некоторые люди, как мне доводилось слышать от знакомых членов общины, отдают очень немалые деньги. Также я читал в книгах некоторых тибетских лам, что ваджрные родственники (люди из общины) намного важнее всех остальных людей, потому что связь с ними длится многие жизни, пока вы не достигнете полной реализации. 

Что же до «работы с обстоятельствами», то работать с обстоятельствами учат почти во всех религиях и сектах, кроме самых экстремистских.

Ваша позиция мне показалась несколько необдуманной и скороспелой, поэтому дайте, пожалуйста, разъяснения. Заранее благодарен за ответ.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Разве не становится менее социальным человек, верующий в такие странные вещи, как перерождения, прошлые и будущие жизни, другие измерения и связь с ними, энергии, первоэлементы, защитники, тело света и пр. и пр. и пр.?


Не становится. Люди верят во много странных вещей, и это никак не коррелирует с уровнем их социальной активности.

----------

Aion (17.12.2011), Аньезка (17.12.2011), Марица (28.01.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Разве не становится менее социальным человек, верующий в такие странные вещи, как перерождения, прошлые и будущие жизни, другие измерения и связь с ними, энергии, первоэлементы, защитники, тело света и пр. и пр. и пр.?


Нет, не становится. Как уже написали выше, кто-то может верить в НЛО, привидения, деда Мороза...и при этом быть хорошими семьянинами и примерными гражданами своего государства. 




> Ну не все, конечно, но отдавать деньги придётся: за учение, на содержание общины, на покупку земли, строительство недвижимости и пр. и пр. И некоторые люди, как мне доводилось слышать от знакомых членов общины, отдают очень немалые деньги. Также я читал в книгах некоторых тибетских лам, что ваджрные родственники (люди из общины) намного важнее всех остальных людей, потому что связь с ними длится многие жизни, пока вы не достигнете полной реализации.


Нет, не придется. Это добровольные пожертвования. Никто никого не заставляет платить (и многие, кстати, не платят, несмотря на многолетнее прослушивание трансляций Учений). Если кто-то жертвует на покупку земли и прочее немалые деньги - это лишь по своей личной воле. 
Про ваджрных родственников - вывод неправильный. Мы связаны со всеми живыми существами и, кстати, дали обет всех их спасти. Я думаю, многие из ДО (да и других общин) скажут, что родители для них гораздо важнее, чем незнакомые люди, сидящие на многочисленных ретритах и посвящениях.

----------

Артем Тараненко (18.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.12.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Разве не становится менее социально адекватным человек, верующий в такие странные вещи, как перерождения, прошлые и будущие жизни, другие измерения и связь с ними, энергии, первоэлементы, защитники, тело света и пр. и пр. и пр.?


Нет. Социум шире того, во что за последние век-два сжалось сознание "цивилизованного" хомо дважды сапиенса... :EEK!:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.12.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Кого сильно штырит по подобным вопросам

http://flibusta.net/b/69718


Прочитав данное произведение, большинство сможет ответить на вопрос, что является сектой, а что ею не является...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Нет. Социум шире того, во что за последние век-два сжалось сознание "цивилизованного" хомо дважды сапиенса...


Однако механизмы работы с соционеадекватами были в любом социуме. И это не имеет отношения к "цивилизованности". Это не более, чем вопрос адекватности.

----------


## Aion

> Однако механизмы работы с соционеадекватами были в любом социуме. И это не имеет отношения к "цивилизованности". Это не более, чем вопрос адекватности.


То есть критерии социальной адекватности по-Вашему вечны и неизменны?

----------


## Sforza

По большому счету,сектой можно обозначить кого угодно:от РПЦ до питерских тхеравадинов.На вкус и цвет,как говорится.

----------


## PampKin Head

> То есть критерии социальной адекватности по-Вашему вечны и неизменны?


Из чего вы сделали такой вывод? Персонаж неадекватен (вне зависимости от критериев; главное, что эти критерии признаются подавляющим большинством социума), включается механизм самоочищения социума от данного неадеквата.

----------


## Aion

> Из чего вы сделали такой вывод?


Вы утверждаете, что представления о социальной адекватности в традиционном обществе и цивилизации тождественны:


> Однако механизмы работы с соционеадекватами были в любом социуме. И это не имеет отношения к "цивилизованности". Это не более, чем вопрос адекватности.





> Персонаж неадекватен (вне зависимости от критериев; главное, что эти критерии признаются подавляющим большинством социума), включается механизм самоочищения социума от данного неадеквата.


Из чего вы сделали такой вывод?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Также я читал в книгах некоторых тибетских лам, что ваджрные родственники (люди из общины) намного важнее всех остальных людей, потому что связь с ними длится многие жизни, пока вы не достигнете полной реализации.


Это в каких книгах Вы такое прочли?  :Smilie:  Мне просто интересно узнать, кто из лам стоит на позиции более важного и менее важного живого существа (не говоря уже о просто людях)  :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (18.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

Вообще об этом говорится в текстах что тот кто передал вам ванг в высшую тантру, связь с ним сильнее чем с родителями. И связь с братьями ваджрными сильнее чем связь с обычными родными братьями. Вы вступили в одну мандалу. Там говорится что сила посвящения такова что в силу просто не нарушения обетов состояние Будды достигается в течение 16 жизней. И сила связи с Учителем и ваджрными родственниками сильнее чем с обычными нашими родственниками. Они могут быть даже небуддистами наши обычные отец и мать.

----------

Dondhup (18.12.2011), Майя П (30.12.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Так это говорится о силе связи, а не о том, кто важнее.  :Smilie:  Кто важнее - Самантабхадра или Шакьямуни?  :Smilie:  С т.з. буддизма у нас должно быть равностное отношение, это раз. А, во-вторых, с т.з. Дзогчен мы все изначально самосовершенны. Да и вообще, вовне нету ничего  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.12.2011)

----------


## Уэф

> Так это говорится о силе связи, а не о том, кто важнее.  Кто важнее - Самантабхадра или Шакьямуни?  С т.з. буддизма у нас должно быть равностное отношение, это раз. А, во-вторых, с т.з. Дзогчен мы все изначально самосовершенны. Да и вообще, вовне нету ничего


а зачем монастыри создают? 
и разве учитель не является (по крайней мере в тантризме) абсолютным авторитетом.
и кстати пишут же порой что мол старайтесь общаться только с правоверными, а с плохими и неверными старайтесь не общаться, и тд.
вы что всерьез полагаете что все буддийские секты совершенны?
да и тем более любая секта действительно занимающаяся трансформацией сознания не может не быть хоть чуточку - деструктивной. и в приведенной выше в качестве примера, книге, это читается довольно ясно.
и для человека что то всегда будет важнее чего то,  пока на практике (а не в теории) не достигнет равностности.
и вы уверены что понимаете значение фразы "изначально самосовершенны"?  :Wink:

----------

Йонтен Цо (29.12.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> и разве учитель не является (по крайней мере в тантризме) абсолютным авторитетом.


Вообще вопрос спорный. Если он считался абсолютным авторитетом ,то не было бы разговоров о том, что учителя нужно проверять. Ведь проверка сама уже означает, что в какой-то мере от него получают учение. С другой стороны авторитетом можно считать не абсолютно во всём, а скажем в отношении пути.

----------

Wyrd (29.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2011)

----------


## Уэф

> Вообще вопрос спорный. Если он считался абсолютным авторитетом ,то не было бы разговоров о том, что учителя нужно проверять. Ведь проверка сама уже означает, что в какой-то мере от него получают учение. С другой стороны авторитетом можно считать не абсолютно во всём, а скажем в отношении пути.


проверять учителя имеет смысл в начале пути, дабы определиться. 
давайте не будем лукавить а вы просто скажете в чем именно вы не согласны со своим учителем?
вроде бы у вас в профиле указаны тантрические секты. так кто из их представителей оных (кроме вас) считает этот вопрос спорным?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> проверять учителя имеет смысл в начале пути, дабы определиться.


Не всегда. Как говорил один гелугпинский тантрик, надо много слушать, размышлять и потом решать  - полагаться на некоего учителя или нет. Слова - слушать и размышлять - видно на мониторе? И это было сказано не относительно ситуации в начале пути. А в общем-то и про случаи, когда человек движется по пути. Особенно если хочет получить какие-либо передачи.




> давайте не будем лукавить а вы просто скажете в чем именно вы не согласны со своим учителем?


Да я и не лукавлю. Давайте не будете додумывать то, чем я занимаюсь или не занимаюсь. Хорошо? Спасибо  :Smilie: 
Я могу написать, что несогласен в некоторых моментах с таким например учителем как Лонгченпа (особенно в плане классификаций и перечислений текстов). Вам от этого станет легче? Могу написать то, что многие передачи ваджраяны не подразумевают под собой обязательное наличие учителя. И это несмотря на то, что большинство учителей пытаются привязать к себе учеников тем или иным способом. может от этого вам станет легче? 




> вроде бы у вас в профиле указаны тантрические секты. так кто из их представителей оных (кроме вас) считает этот вопрос спорным?


Поименно называть?  :Smilie:

----------


## Уэф

пока облегчения не чувствую )))
естественно что речь идет про коренного Гуру! естественно нет смысла доверять "некому учителю".
вы учились у Лонгченпы? и как впечатления?  :Wink: 
и если вы не лукавите, то вам будет не трудно ответить на мой предыдущий вопрос. не так ли?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> пока облегчения не чувствую )))
> естественно что речь идет про коренного Гуру!


Пошли уточнения  :Smilie: 




> вы учились у Лонгченпы? и как впечатления?


Учителя учителей моих учителей обучались у него... Если следовать вашей логике, то я должен раскрыв рот слушать коренного учителя, даже если он полагается на не совсем достоверный источник. А при слепом доверии к коренному должно (теоретически) доверять и всей линии передачи. Но если случайно находится ошибка или несоответствие в самом источнике - что с этим делать? Ответьте себе на этот вопрос.

Повторю, что поэтому даже коренном учителю можно полностью доверять в плане пути, но не в плане мирского, в частности истории

----------

Кунсанг (29.12.2011)

----------


## Уэф

не думал что мой вопрос окажется для вас таким сложным. в прочем как хотите.
может хотя бы приведете пример "случайных ошибок"? и надеюсь речь идет не об опечатках а смысловых искажениях которые лично вы заметили. а то опять начнем воду в ступе толочь.

----------


## Кунсанг

В комменте к Гуру йоге Ламы Чопы говорится что вначале следует выбрать Гуру исходя из его благих качеств. После того как вы приняли человека как Гуру и после получения от него передач и наставлений, его уже не нужно проверять снова и снова. Он становится авторитетом в том плане что вы рассматриваете его в контексте тантры как самого Будду. Поскольку Будда сам говорил что в будущем будет принимать облик обычных людей и будет учить. Опорой для возможности рассматривания обычного человека как Будду является данное высказывание Будды. Поэтому все его деяния уже рассматриваются как чистые и безошибочные. Несмотря на то что они могут противоречить здравому смыслу даже иногда. Но это касается подлинных Учителей. Не подлинные Учителя могут ввести в заблуждение своими деяниями. Поэтому важно вначале хорошенько изучать Учителя, но потом после признания уже поздно пить боржоми. Даже если Учитель окажется не так хорош, ученику следует продолжать рассматривать его как Будду, но в том что касается послушания в исполнении того что противоречит Дхарме, от этого можно отказаться продолжая впрочем рассматривать его как Будду.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (29.12.2011), Уэф (01.01.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> не думал что мой вопрос окажется для вас таким сложным. в прочем как хотите.
> может хотя бы приведете пример "случайных ошибок"? и надеюсь речь идет не об опечатках а смысловых искажениях которые лично вы заметили. а то опять начнем воду в ступе толочь.


Вам хочется обсудить Лонгченпу? 
Это пример не случайной ошибки или опечатки. Впрочем ошибку здесь на БФ я уже упоминал. Но если кратко - в списке коренных текстов семде указан по крайней мере один текст, который имеет другое название. А текст под названием, указанным у Лонгченпы (ну потом у его учеников и пр. до настоящего времени) - отсутствует в природе. Соответственно обычный человек начнет искать тексты и не найдёт.

----------


## Кунсанг

У Ламы Цонкапы были Учителя коренные которые иногда говорили ему вещи противоречащие Дхарме, поэтому он всегда опирался на Слово Будды, на признанные сутры, а не на слова Учителей. То есть слушать то он их слушал, но больше доверял сутрам в сложных вопросах.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Так это говорится о силе связи, а не о том, кто важнее.  Кто важнее - Самантабхадра или Шакьямуни?  С т.з. буддизма у нас должно быть равностное отношение, это раз. А, во-вторых, с т.з. Дзогчен мы все изначально самосовершенны. Да и вообще, вовне нету ничего


Вопрос заковыристый такой. Но получается Гуру важнее родителей. На первом месте Гуру, потом родители в том плане что Гуру добрее даже родителей. Он как отец и мать вместе взятые где-то даже говорилось и больше чем отец и и мать. Часто наши обычные отец и мать не могут нас приблизить к освобождению путем даяния наставлений как это делает Гуру. И говорится что Гуру добрее чем Шакьямуни для нас потому что помогает прямо сейчас, передавая полные наставления о том как достичь счастья освобождения от страданий. Добрее чем Шакьямуни это звучит почти как важнее чем Шакьямуни. Кому важнее помочь в первую очередь спрашивается в тексте о Мачиг Лабдон. Лучше помочь одному гелонгу чем многим мирянам говорится. То есть кое какое разделение все таки есть. Равностность ко всем, но важнее на данный момент все-таки этот человек. Потому что он быстрее станет тем кто будет помогать большему количеству людей.

----------

Майя П (30.12.2011)

----------


## Уэф

> Вам хочется обсудить Лонгченпу?


сообщение 132

----------


## Карма Палджор

> сообщение 132


Сообщения 133 и 135

----------


## Уэф

> Сообщения 133 и 135


если у вас нет коренного Гуру то у меня к вам нет вопросов на тему абсолютного авторитета вашего коренного Гуру. 
но если вы знаете тантрийских учителей (был бы благодарен и за имена этих мыслителей), которые отрицают или сомневаются в этом самом авторитете, то мои вопросы к вам будут исчерпаны окончательно.
надеюсь на ясный ответ.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> если у вас нет коренного Гуру то у меня к вам нет вопросов на тему абсолютного авторитета вашего коренного Гуру. 
> но если вы знаете тантрийских учителей (был бы благодарен и за имена этих мыслителей), которые отрицают или сомневаются в этом самом авторитете, то мои вопросы к вам будут исчерпаны окончательно.
> надеюсь на ясный ответ.


ЧННР несколько раз повторял, что находил неточности или неправльное понимание в трактатах старых учителей. Этого достаточно? Тонкий момент в том, что я не считаю, что кореннйо гуру должен хорошо знать мирские вещи, мирские науки. Чтоже касается авторитета гуру в отношении передачи и прочего, то тут на первое место опять-таки ставлю старые писания сутр и тантр. Ответ достаточно ясен?

----------


## Антип Байда

> ЧННР несколько раз повторял, что находил неточности или неправльное понимание в трактатах старых учителей.


По линии Дзогчена?

----------


## Уэф

> ЧННР несколько раз повторял, что находил неточности или неправльное понимание в трактатах старых учителей. Этого достаточно? Тонкий момент в том, что я не считаю, что кореннйо гуру должен хорошо знать мирские вещи, мирские науки. Чтоже касается авторитета гуру в отношении передачи и прочего, то тут на первое место опять-таки ставлю старые писания сутр и тантр. Ответ достаточно ясен?


а в каких именно вопросах он был не согласен и с кем именно?
часть ответа про передачи - непонятна совсем! )

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Не слушайте Олега. он вчера в промежутках корпоратива писал  :Big Grin:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> а в каких именно вопросах он был не согласен и с кем именно?


Прослушайте заново трансляцию ретрита по 25 пространствам Самантабхадры. Помнится он там говорил, что внёс исправления в то, что передавал Лонгченпа

Спасибо, Артём. Но спиртного оказалось гораздо меньше, чем надо для спутанной речи

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Прослушайте заново трансляцию ретрита по 25 пространствам Самантабхадры. Помнится он там говорил, что внёс исправления в то, что передавал Лонгченпа
> 
> Спасибо, Артём. Но спиртного оказалось гораздо меньше, чем надо для спутанной речи


Олег, одно дело, когда Ринпоче говорит, что он увидел ошибки переписчика, и совсем другое, когда ты пишешь, что Ринпоче 


> внёс исправления в то, что передавал Лонгченпа


Это две большие разницы, как говорят в Одессе

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Олег, одно дело, когда Ринпоче говорит, что он увидел ошибки переписчика, и совсем другое, когда ты пишешь, что Ринпоче 
> Это две большие разницы, как говорят в Одессе


Ну с учетом того, что всё что произносится у Ринпоче не очень сильно соответствует тому, что произносится у Лонгченпы, то про ошибку переписчика тут уже можно не говорить. Насколько помню, Ринпоче не говорил, что это именно ошибка у переписчика. Вроде звучало так - неточности в тексте Лонгченпы. Впрочем за давностью могу и ошибиться в точнйо формулировке. Надо будет снова переслушать  :Smilie: 

Но даже и в этом случае в списках текстов Лонгчепны присутвует название текста ,не существующего похоже в природе. А ошибка-то - держится по сей день  :Smilie:  Если память не изменяет, есть дисер на эту тему, где приводится выверенный список текстов семде.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Тут ты меня цитатами не забьешь  :Big Grin:

----------


## Уэф

речь то шла совсем не о том! изначально тут говорится о сектах. я привел несколько очевидных примеров того что множество буддистов являются приверженцами т.н. деструктивных сект (не вижу в этом ничего дурного, если что). и основным аргументом является абсолютный авторитет коренного Гуру (вспомните хотя бы историю Тилопы и Наропы). Олег пытался привести примеры обратного или хотя бы не столь радикального подхода, но как мне представляется кроме лишней путаницы и ухода от темы это ничего не принесло. надеюсь на понимание.
и всех с праздниками!  :Wink:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Вы меня простите, но вы написали полную ахинею про какие-то монастыри (в Дзогчен, ага, наверное, чтобы было легче границы переходить). какое-то трансформирование сознания, еще чего-то там. Теперь оказывается, что вы тут уже доказали, что буддисты - это приверженцы деструктивных сект. И теперь, оказывается, все, что вам сказал Олег внесло в тему о том, что кто-то там показал по телеку листовку путаницу и увело все от темы  :Smilie:  Ну... бывает, да  :Smilie:

----------


## Уэф

> Вы меня простите, но вы написали полную ахинею про какие-то монастыри (в Дзогчен, ага, наверное, чтобы было легче границы переходить). какое-то трансформирование сознания, еще чего-то там. Теперь оказывается, что вы тут уже доказали, что буддисты - это приверженцы деструктивных сект. И теперь, оказывается, все, что вам сказал Олег внесло в тему о том, что кто-то там показал по телеку листовку путаницу и увело все от темы  Ну... бывает, да


эмоции тут ни к чему! либо вы участвуете в дискуссии, либо как прикажете понимать ваше сообщение?  :Wink:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Я б приказал понимать. как "Вольно! Разойдись!", но вы ж все равно не послушаете  :Smilie:

----------


## Уэф

> Я б приказал понимать. как "Вольно! Разойдись!", но вы ж все равно не послушаете


извините, но вы же не автор темы! просто если вам не интересно мнение какого то человека вы можете просто его не слушать. я не понимаю зачем вы вообще отвечали, если честно.
естественно я не могу отвечать на ваши последние сообщения, по тому как не вижу содержания, так что ваши опасения напрасны.  :Wink: 
и вы довольно смело беретесь судить о людях. не самое полезное качество, особенно для практикующего!

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> и вы довольно смело беретесь судить о людях. не самое полезное качество, особенно для практикующего!


Вам что-то надо делать по части работы с умом.  :Smilie:  То эмоции увидите, то суждения  :Smilie:  Увидите пузо перед глазами, поставьте мелком крестик  :Smilie:

----------


## Уэф

> Вам что-то надо делать по части работы с умом.  То эмоции увидите, то суждения  Увидите пузо перед глазами, поставьте мелком крестик


приятно было пообщаться  :Wink:

----------

Артем Тараненко (02.01.2012)

----------

